# What to do, with a Cape Cod?



## chipraynor (Dec 16, 2010)

Attached are photos of the front and back of my cape cod. I was thinking about adding either a shed roof dormer or a full second floor. Under roof by a contractor, I wanted to get some idea from some others, price is the #1 factor of course. The large deck overlooks the water. My main question it the covered porch has a false load bearing beam, I would like to make that load bearing, however it is already on a patio? What do I do? Any ideas thought or prices would be great. Looking to start this in March!
thanks


----------



## nealtw (Dec 17, 2010)

The beam over your front porch is not fake. It will have been rated for the existing load and would have to be re-engineered for the new weight load which would bring the footing into question. I would look at peaked dormer front and back with a patio over the front porch, this beam would probably carry that. We do work in about 6 cities out here and they would all call for an enginneer to be involved. Believe me money well spent. Contractors all to often say yes to what ever you want in order to get the job and we can't allways be trusted even if our intentions are good. When you have an enginneer on the site his only concern is the safety of the house.


----------



## BrianKiernan (Feb 9, 2011)

I would do a full dormer on the back of the house facing the water. To keep cost in check forget going out to the beam and just bring the dormer to the exterior wall on the first floor. This is a common dormer.

My best guess would be $110 to $140 a sq' depend on your finishes i.e. flooring,windows,hardware,trim,doors.


----------

